# DVD multi recorder not working



## whitefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi I just did a disc defragment and after that my DVD drive isnt working any more. I have cleaned it and cleaned the CDs/DVDs, and tried multiple CD DVD but it still won't read the disc. I have tried to do a system recovery but didnt work.  
I went to my device Manager and clicked on my CD/DVD drive, then clicked on 
Tsst corp CDDVDW SH-S223F ATA Device, then after driver, then driver details and it showed 2 out of the 3 working. So please help. Here's the details on my computer.

This is not the working CD and DVD driver.
C:/windows/system32/driver/Pxhelp20.sys
Provider: Sonic Solutions
file version: 3.00.52a
digital signer: Not digital signed 

And here's my computer info
My computer is Window Vista 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Memory(ram) 4GB
system type: 32-bit


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try going to device manager and iuninstalling the driver reboot and windows should reinstall


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: CD-R drive or CD-RW drive is not recognized as a recordable device


----------



## whitefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

I never done a driver reboot whats is that? or how do you do that?

Okay I unstalled the driver, then installed it and its up to date for the drivers updates but the sonic driver still won't work. I also tried your method Spunk funk but no luck. 

I am wondering if my computer version is 6.0 (build 6002: Service Pack 2), I check online and they say its expired or something along those lines. Do I have to buy the newiest version of windows to have it work properly?

Ok apparently I can't download this properly Security Update for Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package (KB2538242). My windows Update is missing updates, not sure why it can't download updates properly. Would it cause problems as well?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried installin sp3 How to obtain the latest Windows XP service pack


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

also check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## whitefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

what is fireware?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the computer makers support site if there is a firmware update it will be there Firmware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## whitefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay how can i find out firmware is?

Oh by the was It seems that I can't play my games anymore, Whenever I go on to play them it just freezes when i get to the main screen. I am pretty sure its probably a virus due to the face I couldn't get my window defender working properly.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've only got Service Pack 2 installed for XP, update to the latest SP3 using Windows Update, then reboot. This will bring your Windows up to date and allow you to continue receiving newer updates. See post#5.

Run chkdsk to see if your hard drive was corrupted after you defragged it. Instructions here: How to perform disk error checking in Windows XP

If you think your computer might be infected, run a full scan with your antivirus software. If you'd like our security experts to take a look, follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## whitefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

I tried to install SP3 but it says "The version of windows you have installed doesn't match the update you are trying to install, not sure what that means. I did the disk error checking and it fixed it a little but my game keep freezing still, the screen has these weird blue lines that go sideways. I think I do have a trojan that is messing up my computer so I will go and get help on getting it removed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you get a picture uploded here with the screen showing the problem


----------



## whitefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Hum i forgot how to view pictures that i took, and how can i post it on here? also I found out the trojon is call Trojanos/Alvreon.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your computer is infected, due to Forum rules we can't help you here. Please click on the Virus/Trojan link in my signature and post there for more help. Once they give you a clean bill of health come back here, and we can see if the hardware still has a problem


----------

